# Question regarding health insurance



## rood-wit-blauw (Feb 14, 2019)

My boyfriend and I are considering living with each other in Germany. He lives in Germany and I live in The Netherlands. I am considering to have a mini job or part time job in Germany because my German isn’t good yet but this raises a question for me regarding health insurance. How can I get health insurance, and am I capable of even affording health insurance when I have a mini job? I heard that while I am unemployed, I could sign myself up for unemployment and it would mean that the government pay for the health insurance.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Reckon there will be no problem to get a job for native english speaker.
As long as you earn more than 450€ (Minijob) you have to pay for social insurance, Tax etc.
Than you get health insurance. Unemployment is no reason to get benefits from Government because Arbeitsagentur will force you for a new job.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

rood-wit-blauw said:


> My boyfriend and I are considering living with each other in Germany. He lives in Germany and I live in The Netherlands. I am considering to have a mini job or part time job in Germany because my German isn’t good yet but this raises a question for me regarding health insurance. How can I get health insurance, and am I capable of even affording health insurance when I have a mini job? I heard that while I am unemployed, I could sign myself up for unemployment and it would mean that the government pay for the health insurance.


Are you currently receiving unemployment benefits in the Netherlands?


----------

